

‘This.’ Has People Clamoring for an Invite - pallian
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/29/fashion/this-has-people-clamoring-for-an-invite.html?_r=0

======
quintee
So it's a service where someone tells you what to read to be socially
accepted. If I were running an app like this, I would totally seed it with
fake users "thising" paid-for content behind the scenes, I would artificially
introduce invite scarcity so people don't collectively figure out what I'm
doing, and I would plant PR articles like this to generate hype and muddy the
waters -- if you've been in this industry for long enough you'll know
"clamoring for an invite" is code for "this article indirectly paid for by
This".

Christ, it's like these businesses are moving to a braindead consumer
singularity where you pay to have someone tell you the optimal thing to buy to
increase today's thumbsups. Perhaps the premium version can be they take your
credit card and buy it for you while you sit on your couch and watch the
number go up.

------
mkr-hn
4500 journalists with a deadline and too little to write about is hardly a
clamor.

~~~
bramgg
This.

------
joezydeco
How about just springing the $5 for Metafilter?

 _They can post a link, but just one a day; they can follow other people on
the network; they can click on the links posted by members they follow (no
limit); and they can click “Thanks” to endorse a link they particularly
enjoyed._

Yup. Metafilter. Except they let you post as much as you like.

------
stickhandle
the premise has merit ... but i already get it from Dave Pell at
[http://nextdraft.com/](http://nextdraft.com/)

------
sgdesign
I'm trying it out. As you might expect, it's very focused on US-centric
journalism and news. Which might be great for some people, but until they add
more personalization features or just get a bigger community it's probably not
very relevant to my own interests.

------
austinstorm
Seems fun, maybe. One of the big problems with my Facebook is the decreasing
signal to noise ratio.

------
fsk
It isn't about having a great product anymore. It's about creating hype.

------
sparkzilla
I wonder how much the NYT/PR agency/journalist was paid for this fluff piece?
4500 users? Next someone will create an app that just says "Yo!" or a social
network that has no ads...

------
frenchman_in_ny
People were clamoring for invites to [http://ello.co](http://ello.co) about
four months ago, then the hype died down. Is this. any different?

~~~
Andrenid
> Is this. any different?

Every time "this." is mentioned without quotes I'm going to automatically read
it in Shatner's voice.

I'm really sick of names with punctuation in them, or that use everyday words.
It's not that hard to come up with an original name.

------
heifetz
sometimes its beneficial to cut through all the noise on the net. My only
question is, why hasn't anyone else thought about this?

~~~
TheBeardKing
Did you forget your /s tag?

------
nzealand
Well damn, now I want an invite.

------
nijiko
you mean twitter?

